# ABS, TCS, and Slip



## tomtheslacker (Feb 26, 2007)

My cluster is lit up like a christmas tree with all these lights on. THe problem is intermittent, and I figured it was time to do the brakes. I put new pads and rotors all around. Problem with ABS went away but now it is back. I searched around and found someone else had this problem because the wheels were out of balance. I just put on the winter set and still the same thing. The ABS and brake lines seem ok, but I only checked them at the corners.

1. Has anyone run into this in the past and how did you handle it?

2. Is there a way to flash the code on the ABS system like the 98's, or am I stuck going to the dealer?

TIA!


----------



## koenig (Jan 8, 2007)

One of your ABS wheel sensors is dead. To find out which one to replace, do a search for 'how to read codes'. (cause I can't remember the sequence) It is quite easy, basically grounding pin 8 or 9 of the read connector. Hope your sitting down if you are a Canadian... dealer sells the rears at $560.00 (Yes for a magnet with 2 wires and a plastic connector!!!) Purchase in the USA, it's about $135.00. If you are in the USA, apparently AutoZone will read codes, but I'm not sure that their meter will read the ABS end. Seriously, when grounding the pin the ABS idiot light, or TCS light will flash the code (series of long and short flashes (3 long, 5 short =code 35.... can't remember exactly) do a search! Simple to change out, except if the sensor unit may be stuck with road salt, etc.
best,
Koenig
EDIT: here's theverification process...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FUNCTION 


When a problem occurs in the ABS, the ABS warning lamp on the instrument panel comes on. When a problem occurs in the TCS, the TCS OFF indicator lamp and SLIP indicator lamp on the instrument panel comes on. To actuate the self-diagnostic results mode, ground the self-diagnostic (check) terminal located on "Data link connector". The location of the malfunction is indicated by the ABS warning lamp or SLIP indicator lamp flashing. 
Without TCS...A self-diagnostic result is indicated by means of the ABS warning lamp. 
With TCS...A self-diagnostic result is indicated by means of the SLIP indicator lamp.
SELF-DIAGNOSIS PROCEDURE 


Drive vehicle over 30 km/h (19 MPH) for at least one minute. 
Turn ignition switch "OFF".


Ground terminal "9" of "Data link connector" with a suitable harness. 
Turn ignition switch "ON" while grounding terminal "9". Do not depress brake pedal. Do not start engine.

After 3.0 seconds, the ABS warning lamp or SLIP indicator lamp starts flashing to indicate the malfunction code No. (See NOTE.) 
Verify the location of the malfunction with the malfunction code chart. Then make the necessary repairs following the diagnostic procedures. 
After the malfunctions are repaired, erase the malfunction codes stored in the control unit. 
Rerun the self-diagnostic results mode to verify that the malfunction codes have been erased.


Disconnect the check terminal from the ground. The self-diagnostic results mode is now complete. 
Check ABS warning lamp, TCS OFF indicator lamp and SLIP indicator lamp for deactivation after driving vehicle over 30 km/h (19 MPH) for at least one minute. 
After making certain that ABS warning lamp, TCS OFF indicator lamp and SLIP indicator lamp does not come on, test the ABS/TCS SELF-DIAGNOSIS in a safe area to verify that it functions properly. NOTE: The indication terminates after five minutes. However, when the ignition switch is turned from "OFF" to "ON", the SLIP indication starts flashing again. The TCS OFF indicator lamp and ABS warning lamp remain lighted.
HOW TO READ SELF-DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS (MALFUNCTION CODES) 

Determine the code No. by counting the number of times the ABS warning lamp or SLIP indicator lamp flashes on and off. 
When several malfunctions occur at one time, up to three code numbers can be stored; the latest malfunction will be indicated first. 
The indication begins with the start code 12. After that a maximum of three code numbers appear in the order of the latest one first. The indication then returns to the start code 12 to repeat (the indication will stay on for five minutes at the most). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tomtheslacker (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks! Problem seems to have disappeared, so I'll wait this one out. But I have printed your info and pinned it to the wall of the garage just in case. Recently, the windows have started to frost up. Hopefully my heater core is not gone....I know how much of a headache that one would be.


----------

